# DONKS ONLY



## dade county

post your donks here


----------



## ItalianStallion131

when i start buildin my 94 Impala I will post pics


----------



## dade county

im not home now but im gona post mine win i get home ,but this topic is 4 every one who likes or dislikes donks ,i dont discriminate on buils just as long as its a clean build ,so build what you like but post your donks and comments here


----------



## janglelang




----------



## mcloven




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I DONT SEE NOT 1 DONK IN HERE :uh:


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 22 2007, 10:15 AM~8363268
> *I DONT SEE NOT 1 DONK IN HERE :uh:
> *


 :twak: open your eyes.... Any car with BIG wheels can be a donk you ass!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Jul 22 2007, 09:30 AM~8363336
> *:twak: open your eyes.... Any car with BIG wheels can be a donk you ass!
> *



:nono: :nono: 71 - 76 IMPALAS/CAPRICES ARE CALLED DONKS :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

donks are fucking retarded, if it has "22s,24s,26s,28s,30s, a must", the need to be on a truck, or a larger car, tucked in the fenderwells, or even through the hood, like this....










....but not on a 4x4 lift, lifts are for trucks.....


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 22 2007, 09:35 AM~8363359
> *:nono:  :nono:  71 - 76 IMPALAS/CAPRICES ARE CALLED DONKS  :biggrin:
> *


why do you guys pay attention to know that and yet most of you guys hate them,you know so much about them


----------



## 8-Ball

hey dade county i dont want to sound like a dick u kno me and u talked bout this. but maybe u should have called this DONK< Box, & Bubble so people wouldn't be like donks are only 71-76 caprices/impalas. but if u read the magazine donks are cars in the 70's period then boxes are the 80's and bubbles are 90"s & up.


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 22 2007, 11:27 AM~8363554
> *donks are fucking retarded, if it has "22s,24s,26s,28s,30s, a must", the need to be on a truck, or a larger car, tucked in the fenderwells, or even through the hood, like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....but not on a 4x4 lift, lifts are for trucks.....
> *


in your opinion....some could say truck are made for hauling.... not tucking the wheels and body dropping them... :buttkick:


----------



## hawkeye1777

they could, and that would be their opinion, just like i posted mine, and i have respect for other opinions.....


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 22 2007, 01:17 PM~8364101
> *they could, and that would be their opinion, just like i posted mine, and i have respect for other opinions.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 why must yall flame the damn topic .... here ll help ya out.....

76 glasshouse , 22's .....



















there now quit being some baby back bitches about what a donk is or isnt , either you like them or you dont..... :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 22 2007, 11:29 AM~8364158
> *:0 why must yall flame the damn topic .... here ll help ya out.....
> 
> 76 glasshouse , 22's .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there now quit being some baby back bitches about what a donk is or isnt , either you like them or you dont..... :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


EDUCATION, MAKE SURE YOU GET IT RIGHT.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 22 2007, 10:27 AM~8363554
> *donks are fucking retarded, if it has "22s,24s,26s,28s,30s, a must", the need to be on a truck, or a larger car, tucked in the fenderwells, or even through the hood, like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....but not on a 4x4 lift, lifts are for trucks.....*


now ya talkin.....


----------



## janglelang

"there now quit being some baby back bitches about what a donk is or isnt , either you like them or you dont"
:twak:


----------



## Ronin

getting redone in 08


----------



## hawkeye1777

this is interesting......!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## low4oshow

[/quote]i remember when that was in the makings. :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777

any1 ever put lowlow rims on a DONK suspension????


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 22 2007, 12:49 PM~8364255
> *any1 ever put lowlow rims on a DONK suspension????
> *


yea.made it look locked up :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

did it work good, or look like shit, any pics of it????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Heres a donk or donk not ! Thats the real question here ! 











And for those that dont really relize where DONK trem comes from ! 


WHen Chevy started making the 71 Caprice The idea was to make more room for family in the trunk area ! Give them the comfort of lets say road trips , Moving packages , enough room to mix business with family ! So then it stuck around till 76 ! THE HUGH ASS TRUNK SPACE was nick named the Ba donk a donk ! MEANING HUGH ASS ! 


Had nothing to do with the running gear , or the wheels ! Common trends have renamed the HIGH RIDERS as DONKS ! 


ANd lets not for get ! ONLY THE 75/ 76 Impala and Caprice HARD TOP's Are Glass House ! They were nicked named that due to the rear quter windows being so large ! 

Have fun with these HIGH RIDERS ! Some are ugly as fuck but i find every now and then some 1 can build a neat ride in this trend ! 


WHERE YOU AT PONCHO !  :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 22 2007, 01:17 PM~8364408
> *Heres  a  donk    or  donk  not  !    Thats    the  real  question    here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And    for  those  that    dont  really  relize  where  DONK    trem  comes  from !
> WHen    Chevy      started    making  the  71  Caprice        The  idea  was  to  make    more  room  for    family  in  the    trunk  area !    Give  them  the  comfort    of    lets  say  road  trips ,    Moving  packages  ,    enough    room  to  mix  business with  family  !    So  then  it  stuck  around  till  76  !    THE  HUGH    ASS  TRUNK  SPACE    was    nick named  the  Ba donk a donk !    MEANING  HUGH    ASS !
> Had  nothing  to  do    with    the  running  gear  ,  or  the  wheels  !    Common  trends  have  renamed  the  HIGH RIDERS    as  DONKS  !
> ANd  lets    not  for  get  !      ONLY  THE  75/ 76  Impala and  Caprice  HARD  TOP's    Are  Glass House !  They  were    nicked  named  that    due    to  the  rear  quter windows  being  so  large  !
> 
> Have  fun    with  these  HIGH RIDERS  !    Some  are  ugly    as  fuck  but  i  find  every now  and  then    some  1  can  build  a  neat  ride  in  this  trend !
> WHERE  YOU  AT  PONCHO !  :biggrin:
> *


ford eventually beat GM to the punch on that one with the crown vic cause its the only full frame production car today


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 22 2007, 11:31 AM~8363806
> *why do you guys pay attention to know that and yet most of you guys hate them,you know so much about them
> *


I DONT HATE DONKS/HIGH RIDERS/ CARS WITH LIFTS AND BIG RIMS I LIKE THEM. IM SURE WHEN LOWRIDEING STARED HOT RODERS THOUGHT PUTTING HYDRALICS ON A CAR WAS STUPID AND GAY .

ANYWAYS HERES MY DONK AND OTHER CARS WITH BIG WHEELS AND LIFTS :biggrin:.



























































THANKS MINI  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

NICE GLASS HOUSE 1OFAKND .


----------



## rodburner1974

what no bubbles?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 22 2007, 01:47 PM~8364246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 22 2007, 11:35 AM~8363359
> *:nono:  :nono:  71 - 76 IMPALAS/CAPRICES ARE CALLED DONKS  :biggrin:
> *


thats correct but it has been a thing that any car with big rims is a donk ,im in miami and thats wear the donk started,and now its like a style


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 22 2007, 03:17 PM~8364408
> *Heres  a  donk    or  donk  not  !    Thats    the  real  question    here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And    for  those  that    dont  really  relize  where  DONK    trem  comes  from !
> WHen    Chevy      started    making  the  71  Caprice        The  idea  was  to  make    more  room  for    family  in  the    trunk  area !    Give  them  the  comfort    of    lets  say  road  trips ,    Moving  packages  ,    enough    room  to  mix  business with  family  !    So  then  it  stuck  around  till  76  !    THE  HUGH    ASS  TRUNK  SPACE    was    nick named  the  Ba donk a donk !    MEANING  HUGH    ASS !
> Had  nothing  to  do    with    the  running  gear  ,  or  the  wheels  !    Common  trends  have  renamed  the  HIGH RIDERS    as  DONKS  !
> ANd  lets    not  for  get  !      ONLY  THE  75/ 76  Impala and  Caprice  HARD  TOP's    Are  Glass House !  They  were    nicked  named  that    due    to  the  rear  quter windows  being  so  large  !
> 
> Have  fun    with  these  HIGH RIDERS  !    Some  are  ugly    as  fuck  but  i  find  every now  and  then    some  1  can  build  a  neat  ride  in  this  trend !
> WHERE  YOU  AT  PONCHO !  :biggrin:
> *


wusup minni ,exactly thats wear it came from but here in miami in the 80s is when i first heard the term, it was DONKY ,


----------



## dade county

heres mine








htt
[img]http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/midnightsweet/mykits2015.jpg


----------



## chevyridinhighboi

damn they all look tight as fuck. heres all mine again. i figured id repost them in the same bulletin as all the others'. keep up the good work. and im currently working on like 5 or 6 more at this time. pics coming soon.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 22 2007, 11:31 AM~8363806
> *why do you guys pay attention to know that and yet most of you guys hate them,you know so much about them
> *


Early '70s Impalas were being called "Donks" back in the '90s, long before the high riser thing started. I remember a dude from Indy that used to go to all the car shows in the '90s who had a '72 Impala Lowrider, his license plate said "72donk".


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i cant see myself building one myself, its gotta be lowered--hell its hard enuf to build stock ass 4X4's out the box anymore. guess i was just  Dropped at birth


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 22 2007, 12:49 PM~8364255
> *any1 ever put lowlow rims on a DONK suspension????
> *


yea in the back, the front looks like its got 14" cylinders. 



I got one in the makeing. I bought it for the interior and said fuckit. 









but I usually make them TUCK.


----------



## 1ofaknd

I used the donk suspension on my cutlass. Just have to cut the front down a bit so it doesn't sit so high.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 22 2007, 08:00 PM~8366751
> *I used the donk suspension on my cutlass. Just have to cut the front down a bit so it doesn't sit so high.
> *


Yours come to mind when I read that  and that fucker is badass too. :cheesy: I tryed it with no cutting and it was funny looking. The front was jacked up higher than the back. LOL.


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 22 2007, 06:45 PM~8366235
> *i cant see myself building one myself, its gotta be lowered--hell its hard enuf to build stock ass 4X4's out the box anymore.  guess i was just  Dropped at birth
> *




X2....but every1 has their own style, i guess, but maybe one day, i might build one, just so i can build a little bit of different types of cars, adn trucks


----------



## rodburner1974

shrek 











amish


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## hawkeye1777

presenting to you...

DONK, the samurai duck!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 22 2007, 12:37 PM~8364199
> *EDUCATION, MAKE SURE YOU GET IT RIGHT.
> *


THAT'S A NICE RIDE HOMIE,BUT I COULDN'T HELP NOTICING THE UNDERWEAR IN THE BACK...LOL


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 22 2007, 12:29 PM~8364158
> *:0 why must yall flame the damn topic .... here ll help ya out.....
> 
> 76 glasshouse , 22's .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there now quit being some baby back bitches about what a donk is or isnt , either you like them or you dont..... :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD...WRONG POST...LMAO..I LIKE THE CAR THOUGH!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 22 2007, 04:32 PM~8364851
> *I DONT HATE DONKS/HIGH RIDERS/ CARS WITH LIFTS AND BIG RIMS I LIKE THEM. IM SURE WHEN LOWRIDEING STARED HOT RODERS THOUGHT PUTTING HYDRALICS ON A CAR WAS STUPID AND GAY .
> 
> ANYWAYS HERES MY DONK AND OTHER CARS WITH BIG WHEELS AND LIFTS  :biggrin:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MINI     :biggrin:
> *


hey poncho that cutty is supa sweet and that 76 is BEUTIFUL, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: hno: THAT GIVES ME INSPARATION for my glass hi boy ,i got 1 thats a lolo but this 1 is gona be up there ,and thanks every one for your positive feed back this thread is actually goin gr8 ,thanks agin and keep the hi riders ,donks commin anybody out there has a 72/73 impala for sale trade new or built ,and to post up here


----------



## Reverend Hearse

just to throw it out there , i have 2 complete bagged donk suspensions from the caddy kit , with tires , for trade.....


----------



## ItalianStallion131

DONK--Mid-'70s Impala, Caprice and Monte Carlo or any mid-'70s ride with a sloping tail

BOX--Mid-'80s Impala, Caprice and Monte Carlo or any mid-'80s ride with a boxy rear clip

BUBBLES--
'90s Caprices and Impalas, '90s rides that are rounded on both ends


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 23 2007, 06:51 AM~8369133
> *DONK--Mid-'70s Impala, Caprice and Monte Carlo or any mid-'70s ride with a sloping tail
> 
> BOX--Mid-'80s Impala, Caprice and Monte Carlo or any mid-'80s ride with a boxy rear clip
> 
> BUBBLES--
> '90s Caprices and Impalas, '90s rides that are rounded on both ends
> *


i was wandering any body know if they re still some mid 70s cadilacks divells ,no eldorados i hav 2 of them im interested in the 75 2 door deville


----------



## dade county

wusup homies no donks or hiryders,


----------



## mike acosta

just out of curiosity, where is "dade county" or what does it refer to? :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

florida ....


----------



## chevyridinhighboi

dade county is in the 407 in orlando florida.


----------



## Pokey

Here's my front wheel drive "Donk", gettin' ready to be torn apart and rebuilt.  











And here's a "Minidreams Inc. Edition" Box


----------



## Ronin

shenanigans those wheels arent permanent hence not donks


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 4 2007, 05:01 PM~8472126
> *shenanigans those wheels arent permanent hence not donks
> *


lol, ya got me. :biggrin: 

We'll just call 'em mock-ups. Is that okay? :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 4 2007, 05:05 PM~8472144
> *lol, ya got me. :biggrin:
> 
> We'll just call 'em mock-ups. Is that okay? :cheesy:
> *


ok, aint nothing wrong with dubs on a toronado


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 4 2007, 07:08 PM~8472155
> *ok, aint nothing wrong with dubs on a toronado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are sweet ,were can i get 1 of those tornado kits


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 4 2007, 05:19 PM~8472200
> *those are sweet ,were can i get 1 of those tornado kits
> *


Look on Ebay. It's an old JoHan kit.


----------



## 2lowsyn

i think this one should fit in

















the only one iv tryed and it aint done yet


----------



## chevyridinhighboi

dat orange grand national is sweet. i just got mine doen with lambo doors just need to take the pics and add them and im set. i also got a trans~am newer body done too. gimme a few days and they'll be up on here.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by chevyridinhighboi_@Aug 5 2007, 12:21 AM~8473818
> *dat orange grand national is sweet. i just got mine doen with lambo doors just need to take the pics and add them and im set. i also got a trans~am newer body done too. gimme a few days and they'll be up on here.
> *


Thats a Cutty not a GN.


----------



## chevyridinhighboi

my bad its just they got the same body style. its still looks good tho.


----------



## RAY_512

lil somethin-somethin i put together!...what ya think?


----------



## chevyridinhighboi

damn homie that truck is bad ass got any more pics of it


----------



## red69chevy

im likin these donks yall,keep postin em up


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey 88MCLS,this is a modelcar topic,that don't fit in here.But yea yea i know cause it's a donk but this is for modelcars and i think the people that post shit here sould only post modelcars.I wanna know....am im right or am im wrong,im open to all comments.thank you

Byran.


----------



## red69chevy

YEA SORRY BOUT THAT, I THOT maybe SOME OF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BUILD A REPLICA OR SUMTHIN LIKE THAT BUT ILL TAKE EM OFF FOR YA


----------



## Tip Slow

nah it's cool 88


----------



## red69chevy

ay we still tight right?


----------



## Tip Slow

yea man we cool


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 7 2007, 02:32 AM~8491109
> *Hey 88MCLS,this is a modelcar topic,that don't fit in here.But yea yea i know cause it's a donk but this is for modelcars and i think the people that post shit here sould only post modelcars.I wanna know....am im right or am im wrong,im open to all comments.thank you
> 
> Byran.
> *


what do you mean by that byran


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 7 2007, 12:45 AM~8491159
> *yea man we cool
> *


GROUP HUG!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 7 2007, 12:58 PM~8493385
> *GROUP HUG!!
> *


this is so nice folks gettin along ,makes me feel all gushie inside,this is an emotional moment for me :tears:


----------



## lowrod

Even though I'm a lolow traditionalist, the donk bug dun bit me! :yessad: I'm seeing more & more donked out G-bodies that's got me wantin' to raise up my G's: a '78 Elky, '87 Monte Aeroback & '87 Grand Nat'l!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Aug 8 2007, 03:37 PM~8505230
> *Even though I'm a lolow traditionalist, the donk bug dun bit me! :yessad: I'm seeing more & more donked out G-bodies that's got me wantin' to raise up my G's: a '78 Elky, '87 Monte Aeroback & '87 Grand Nat'l!
> *


so wea"s the pics


----------



## spikekid999

heres some of my models on big rimz

71 plymouth cuda








70 dodge challenger








dodge monaco squad car








57 belvedere








05/06 charger

















mock up of my 65 impala








65 chevelle wagon


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 8 2007, 08:43 PM~8507281
> *heres some of my models on big rimz
> 
> 71 plymouth cuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 dodge challenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodge monaco squad car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 belvedere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05/06 charger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mock up of my 65 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 chevelle wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea them some sweet rides homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

That Belvedere is pretty cool!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 9 2007, 08:04 AM~8510823
> *That Belvedere is pretty cool!
> *


x2


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 9 2007, 08:04 AM~8510823
> *That Belvedere is pretty cool!
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999

thanks guys. i would have to say the belvedere is my favorite lol. the rims are 22z from the regal donk model,4 wheel disk brakes,a hemi under the hood,and a pair of nice racing bucket seats. as you can prolly tell im a mopar guy through n through lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 9 2007, 04:02 PM~8514032
> *thanks guys. i would have to say the belvedere is my favorite lol. the rims are 22z from the regal donk model,4 wheel disk brakes,a hemi under the hood,and a pair of nice racing bucket seats. as you can prolly tell im a mopar guy through n through lol
> *


iv got a few mopars my self iv got the yankie challanger ,a road runner ,super beeand the lil red express truck the yankee challanger is a vert ,and the super bee is 1 of 2 the pointy nose big wing ,or a challanger like the one on fast n the furious part 1 the black car that kit is sweet


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 9 2007, 04:38 PM~8514317
> *iv got a few mopars my self iv got the yankie challanger ,a road runner ,super beeand the lil red express truck the yankee challanger is a vert  ,and the super bee is 1 of 2 the  pointy nose big wing ,or a challanger like the one on fast n the furious part 1 the black car  that kit is sweet
> *


that would be a plymouth superbird (same thing as a road runner)
thats a 70 dodge charger

got any pics of the yankee challenger?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 9 2007, 05:01 PM~8514524
> *that would be a plymouth superbird (same thing as a road runner)
> thats a 70 dodge charger
> 
> got any pics of the yankee challenger?
> *


your good u aint no fake mopar junkie, the super bee i put in there to see if u would correct me , :biggrin: ill show pics tomaro k homie


----------



## spikekid999

nope,aint no mopar poser. like my sig says, MOPAR OR NO CAR :biggrin: 

ight cant wait lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 10 2007, 11:25 AM~8520966
> *nope,aint no mopar poser. like my sig says, MOPAR OR NO CAR :biggrin:
> 
> ight cant wait lol
> *


lol fa-sho homie the kits arnt built yet ther stillin the box


----------



## spikekid999

lol. do you know what year that yankee challenger is? my dad has a 74 thats hes resto moddin,so id like to get a model and build it like his but the only one i got is a 70 which has a completely different grille and taillights


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 22 2007, 09:32 PM~8364851
> *I DONT HATE DONKS/HIGH RIDERS/ CARS WITH LIFTS AND BIG RIMS I LIKE THEM. IM SURE WHEN LOWRIDEING STARED HOT RODERS THOUGHT PUTTING HYDRALICS ON A CAR WAS STUPID AND GAY .
> 
> ANYWAYS HERES MY DONK AND OTHER CARS WITH BIG WHEELS AND LIFTS  :biggrin:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MINI     :biggrin:
> *



nice collection


----------



## Tawanna

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

here's my 1 and only!! but, a fun build!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county

very nice homies very nice


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good homies


----------



## LUXMAN

Hey how about a 70 imp, would that be qualify?









Heres my box


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 29 2007, 05:29 AM~9104983
> *here's my 1 and only!! but, a fun build!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is the shit right here nice build ~~~~~~~~~~~~>modeltech


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 22 2007, 10:27 AM~8363554
> *donks are fucking retarded, if it has "22s,24s,26s,28s,30s, a must", the need to be on a truck, or a larger car, tucked in the fenderwells, or even through the hood, like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....but not on a 4x4 lift, lifts are for trucks.....
> *


 THANK YOU U TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUT OF MY MOUTH.... why ruin old cars buy lifting them to look like junk...in my opion...2x4 dont need to be lifted.......layin bodys were its at ....drag it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Mar 9 2008, 02:28 AM~10124948
> *THANK YOU U TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUT OF MY MOUTH.... why ruin old cars buy lifting them to look like junk...in my opion...2x4 dont need to be lifted.......layin bodys were its at ....drag it
> *


  


































:biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 22 2007, 11:27 AM~8363554
> *donks are fucking retarded, if it has "22s,24s,26s,28s,30s, a must", the need to be on a truck, or a larger car, tucked in the fenderwells, or even through the hood, like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....but not on a 4x4 lift, lifts are for trucks.....
> *


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Mar 10 2008, 04:24 PM~10135000
> *well said  :thumbsup:
> *



to each his own my friends


----------



## Diamond502

i need to get that kit


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

DROPON THE PERSON WHO MADE THIS INTO A DONK


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 11 2008, 08:12 AM~10136703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DROPON THE PERSON WHO MADE THIS INTO A DONK
> *


Agreed.


----------



## spikekid999

i dont like 61s at all but that one i like,just cuz its different,and i respect the work that went into it


----------



## SOLOW Models

^^^ 

Agreed....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 10 2008, 08:33 PM~10136872
> *i dont like 61s at all but that one i like,just cuz its different,and i respect the work that went into it *




that statement has more meaning to it then it says ,if more folks would look at whats invested into a build instead of what kind of build there wouldnt be so much bickering going on


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 9 2008, 11:44 AM~10126762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *





that car made me..... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: at carl casper this year. :angry:


----------



## eastside1989

Well here I go ..I'am starting my first Donk... :uh:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 12 2008, 02:47 PM~10151967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here I go ..I'am starting my first Donk... :uh:
> *



i got a chrome donk suspention if you want it ,you should have got the purple granny,it has a better suspention hook up ,but i have one if you want it


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 22 2007, 10:27 AM~8363554
> *donks are fucking retarded, if it has "22s,24s,26s,28s,30s, a must", the need to be on a truck, or a larger car, tucked in the fenderwells, or even through the hood, like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....but not on a 4x4 lift, lifts are for trucks.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

where are the donk models


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 11 2008, 12:29 AM~10140296
> *[/color]
> 
> that statement has more meaning to it then it says ,if more folks would look at whats invested into a build instead of what kind of build there wouldnt be so much bickering going on
> *


yes sir


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 12 2008, 05:50 PM~10153962
> *where are the donk models
> *


in the trash......


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 13 2008, 10:01 AM~10155118
> *in the trash......
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: FINALLY :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


My dreams Have been Answered....

































:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 12 2008, 08:03 PM~10155142
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: FINALLY :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> My dreams Have been Answered....
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## undead white boy

damn homie u aint gitting much lovin in this topic huh
i can say with out any dought that i hate donks with a passion
BUT its a style that dosent seem to be quitting any time soon
so if there is any one here that likes donks,boxes,or bubbles dont be scard and post them
and for all those talkin shit do this homie a favor and get the fuck out or stop talkin shit


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 12 2008, 10:39 PM~10155551
> *damn homie u aint gitting much lovin in this topic huh
> i can say with out any dought that i hate donks with a passion
> BUT its a style that dosent seem to be quitting any time soon
> so if there is any one here that likes donks,boxes,or bubbles dont be scard and post them
> and for all those talkin shit do this homie a favor and get the fuck out or stop talkin shit
> *



thank you for your honesty respectfully

i dont care whether folks think that this style of builds should be thrown in the trash ,any way what would style be without some hecklers ,throwing stones gives me more motavation to do better ,i build lolos and lifted whips ,and donks are glass houses too so it dont matter how you build a glass house its still a donk,and i would never throw a beutiful piece of work in the garbage, narrow minded people have no respect for art and thats the name of the game ,art some get it some dont ,
WHAT CAN YOU DO


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

aye as much i think donks are a waste of a good poosible classic or newer car *your sure to see about one or two nice donks made by me in the future *


----------



## undead white boy

ill help u out bro they talked shit about my stuff so i dont like seeing another person on the chopping block

TO ALL THE SHIT TALKERS DO US A FAVOR 
LEAVE THIS GUYS TOPIC ALONE AND STOP BEING A POST WHORE


----------



## 8-Ball

homie this is how i look at the people hattin on donks homie. they hating on people like us like the hot rod people hate lowriders for people puttin switches on the cars so its all good to me i love cars period i dont care if they lifted ,stock, hot rod, or lo lo's. we as modelers should except all types of cars if u truely are a car fanatic. thats just my opinion but its like a model 64 everybody got 1.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 12 2008, 10:03 PM~10155142
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: FINALLY :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> My dreams Have been Answered....
> :biggrin:
> *



you should not speak aginst fellow members :nono:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 12 2008, 06:12 PM~10155959
> *you should not speak aginst fellow members  :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 05:01 PM~10155118
> *in the trash......
> *


bullshit..... u tellin me u tossed your caprice donk?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 13 2008, 11:12 AM~10155959
> *you should not speak aginst fellow members  :nono:
> *


it was a joke, bro


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 12 2008, 10:05 PM~10156572
> *bullshit..... u tellin me u tossed your caprice donk?
> *


:no: but its gonna end up like the caddy....... low to the earth, the donks dont fit well in the plastic cases......


----------



## LowandBeyond

donks lick nuts. :biggrin: If it aint tuckin them wheels it don't need them.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 13 2008, 01:21 AM~10157143
> *it was a joke, bro
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: now i get it


----------



## modelsbyroni

THERES A CAR LIKE THIS IN POST YOUR RIDES- NASCAR THEMED RIDES. A FEW OF U HAVE ALREADY SEEN IT.


----------



## youcantfademe

waste of a good ls clip......


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 14 2008, 11:28 AM~10166861
> *waste of a good ls clip......
> *



you fukin hater :angry: that shit is tight ,you nut swinger


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 14 2008, 08:27 AM~10165709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERES A CAR LIKE THIS IN POST YOUR RIDES- NASCAR THEMED RIDES. A FEW OF U HAVE ALREADY SEEN IT.
> *



that shit is supa tight ,dont mind that butt burgerler,he has no taste


----------



## TBK1

here's mine.




























and some lowriders......


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Mar 14 2008, 12:18 PM~10167217
> *here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some lowriders......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet ass vickies i likes


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 13 2008, 12:10 AM~10155932
> *homie this is how i look at the people hattin on donks homie. they hating on people like us like the hot rod people hate lowriders for people puttin switches on the cars so its all good to me i love cars period i dont care if they lifted ,stock, hot rod, or lo lo's. we as modelers should except all types of cars if u truely are a car fanatic. thats just my opinion but its like a model 64 everybody got 1.
> *


Well said Homie...


----------



## undead white boy

ok heres some ideas for ppl actually thinking on building a donk,box,or bubble
donk








box








bubble








to tell u da truth im planning on making the taxi 
its insane and different


----------



## EVIL C

:0 go for it


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Mar 15 2008, 09:41 PM~10177185
> *:0 go for it
> *



hell yea x2 to tha muddafukin 3


----------



## undead white boy

cool the taxi is mine ill post it when i get it


----------



## LUXMAN

:uh: :uh: STOP DONKBASHIN' YOU SEE THE NAME OF THE THREAD.....IF YOU DONT LIKE 'EM DONT KNOCK ANOTHER CROWDS STYLE!!!!!! TREAT OTHER STYLES WITH THE SAME RESPECT YOU DEMAND FOR WUTEVER STYLE YOU LOVE SO DEAR......ITS ONLY RITE..... ANYWAY......IM BRINGIN' A WHOLE NEW MEANING TO CANDY PAINT CHECK IT OUT..... :biggrin: 




















Aint nothin wrong wit a lift kit and sum 24s......you dont see me sayin fuck tuners...even though i use to eat 'em for breakfast in my 86MCSS i still got enough respect to coexist with them and not BASH the fuck out of THEIR sport 
IM JUS SAYIN FOLKS.......


----------



## ItalianStallion131

I like donks and the haters are little boys who cant seem to like anything other than there own ride


----------



## EVIL C

i`m liking that luxman


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 20 2008, 07:04 PM~10217296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good but the supention on that pirticular granny needs aythentisity ,i have a chrome lift set for it if you want it free of charge just let me know were to send it


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 20 2008, 09:33 PM~10217846
> *looking good but the supention on that pirticular granny needs aythentisity ,i have a chrome lift set for it if you want it free of charge just let me know were to send it
> *


Thank's for the offer but I have a chrome set too....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 20 2008, 08:37 PM~10217883
> *Thank's for the offer but I have a chrome set too....
> *



ok my bad just wanted to help


----------



## kykustoms

its not actually a donk but its on 26s lol








well its kinda donked out here lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^^^ thats what a ride with big wheels SHOULD look like. Fuck a donk and the lift kits. Fuck the 30" wheels when mofos are too fuckin broke to upgrade the brakes. :uh: fuckin 30" wheels and 10" stock brakes. Can't wait for that trend to dissapear.


----------



## spikekid999

someone say 30s???


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 21 2008, 03:29 AM~10220491
> *^^^^^^^^^ thats what a ride with big wheels SHOULD look like.    Fuck a donk and the lift kits.    Fuck the 30" wheels when mofos are too fuckin broke to upgrade the brakes.    :uh:  fuckin 30" wheels and 10" stock brakes.    Can't wait for that trend to dissapear.
> *




im shure some hot rodder back in the day said the same shit ,and personaly i dont like tucked wheels on truks looks like a broke down wheel chair but thats my openion i wish disrespect would disapear


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 21 2008, 08:09 PM~10220833
> *
> im shure some hot rodder back in the day said the same shit ,and personaly i dont like tucked wheels on truks looks like a broke down wheel chair  but thats my openion i wish disrespect would disapear
> *


*X2, and everyone is entitled to an oppinion*


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 21 2008, 05:09 AM~10220833
> *[/size][/color]
> 
> im shure some hot rodder back in the day said the same shit ,and personaly i dont like tucked wheels on truks looks like a broke down wheel chair  but thats my openion i wish disrespect would disapear
> *



yea on TRUCKS. Thats what the big wheels was made for. They takin truck wheels and adding them to cars. Thats what I'm talking about.  


TO EACH THEIR OWN MAN. Some people like them some dont.  

But I'm with you all the way on the trucks. :biggrin: Jack em up and roll the big wheels.


----------



## Diamond502

In my opinion, everyone is entitled to their own, and as much as i dislike donks, there are many ppl that dislike low lows and minitrucks, and i build for me, and no one else, but i think i might build a DONK one day


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*this is a mothafukin Donk it gonna bumper nuts and alll  *


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 23 2008, 12:26 AM~10232592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a mothafukin Donk it gonna bumper nuts and alll
> *



homie i got some rims perfect for that you want em


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 21 2008, 08:29 AM~10220875
> *X2, and everyone is entitled to an oppinion
> *


 x-2? think about what you just said........everyones opinion is another mans disrespect. there will always be someone 2 disagree with you. always......... me, i love everything from donks, 2 whatever. nice work fellas.


----------



## undead white boy

DAMN ENOUGH WITH THE FUCKIN HATING 
THIS THREAD IS MENT FOR PPL TO BUILD DONKS AND POST THEM SOMEWHERE
AND ALL U PPL DO IS HATE ON THEM


ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 23 2008, 03:01 PM~10235533
> *X2*


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Pokey

Okay, I'm gonna give my 2-cents on this and then I'm done.

I personally do not like "hi-riders", or "donks", or whatever you want to call them. I have several reasons for not liking them, so I will provide a list of my reasons for disliking them. :biggrin: 

*1.* They are inherently unsafe! I know any custom vehicle, whether it be Lowrider, hot rod, mini-truck, etc., can be unsafe if it is not built properly, but, most of the hi-riders I see have alot of things that make them unsafe.

Most of the ones I see around here still have the stock brakes on them, which is a BIG no-no. Also, alot of them don't have the proper reinforcements to the suspension. All that unsprung weight from the huge wheels can stress the A-arms, and other components of the suspension, which usually causes them to break at very unfortunate times.

Also, the turning radius, and center of gravity has been altered severely. Which can cause an accident at even low speeds. I've seen at least 2 accidents involving these types of cars because the driver couldn't evade something in his path properly.

*2.* Alot of them just look goofy to me, but, that is of course my opinion. Although it is an opinion shared with ALOT of people.  

I have seen a few that looked pretty decent. I've even seen a couple I wouldn't mind driving myself. I do respect the work that goes into the ones that have been built right, but, alot of the more outlandish ones I have seen make me question the owner's sanity.

Here's a few examples of ones that I think look absolutely ridiculous,






































Now, with all that being said, I don't understand all the outright hate and disrespect. Alot of you guys that are hating are Lowrider enthusiasts, right? And doesn't it piss you off when people disrespect Lowriders? I know people like what they like, but, c'mon, is it really necessary to disrespect the people that build these types of rides?

To each his own. If you like them, then more power to you. If you don't, then look the other way and keep your shitty, hateful comments to yourself!


----------



## 8-Ball

looks nice homie i likes that whats the color is it testors or ppg


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 23 2008, 02:13 PM~10235806
> *Okay, I'm gonna give my 2-cents on this and then I'm done.
> 
> I personally do not like "hi-riders", or "donks", or whatever you want to call them. I have several reasons for not liking them, so I will provide a list of my reasons for disliking them. :biggrin:
> 
> 1. They are inherently unsafe! I know any custom vehicle, whether it be Lowrider, hot rod, mini-truck, etc., can be unsafe if it is not built properly, but, most of the hi-riders I see have alot of things that make them unsafe.
> 
> Most of the ones I see around here still have the stock brakes on them, which is a BIG no-no. Also, alot of them don't have the proper reinforcements to the suspension. All that unsprung weight from the huge wheels can stress the A-arms, and other components of the suspension, which usually causes them to break at very unfortunate times.
> 
> Also, the turning radius, and center of gravity has been altered severely. Which can cause an accident at even low speeds. I've seen at least 2 accidents involving these types of cars because the driver couldn't evade something in his path properly.
> 
> 2. Alot of them just look goofy to me, but, that is of course my opinion. Although it is an opinion shared with ALOT of people.
> 
> I have seen a few that looked pretty decent. I've even seen a couple I wouldn't mind driving myself. I do respect the work that goes into the ones that have been built right, but, alot of the more outlandish ones I have seen make me question the owner's sanity.
> 
> Here's a few examples of ones that I think look absolutely ridiculous,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, with all that being said, I don't understand all the outright hate and disrespect. Alot of you guys that are hating are Lowrider enthusiasts, right? And doesn't it piss you off when people disrespect Lowriders? I know people like what they like, but, c'mon, is it really necessary to disrespect the people that build these types of rides?
> 
> To each his own. If you like them, then more power to you. If you don't, then look the other way and keep your shitty, hateful comments to yourself!
> *



AMEN I DONT LIKE THEM ETHIER BUT NO ONE HERES ME SPREADIN HATE ABOUT THEM
IF U LIKE THEM POST UR THOUGHTS 
IF U DONT KICK ROCKS


----------



## eastside1989

Does this have to become a political topic ..I hate donk's in the real world that's my taste...but I want to see and postup pics of Donk's...keep the fightin in the real Donk topic .I just want to have fun postin up my first Donk Model..It's nice to see what other people can build...come on guys ...I love all types of Models...including Donk's...Keep the hate and bring the love in this topic....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 23 2008, 05:37 PM~10235953
> *Does this have to become a political topic ..I hate donk's in the real world that's my taste...but I want to see and postup pics of Donk's...keep the fightin in the real Donk topic .I just want to have fun postin up my first Donk Model..It's nice to see what other people can build...come on guys ...I love all types of Models...including Donk's...Keep the hate and bring the love in this topic....
> *





x-2 i love all cars, as long as there tastefully done, and safe, other then that who cares, i just like to see you guys come up with new things and new rides, and we all need to keep in mind......... they are still models in this thread, and still part of the hobbie right?, so for the ones that are tastefully done, good job, and thats just my 2cents


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 23 2008, 01:38 PM~10235650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo bro i luv da paint what is it
ur car is lookin tasteful to me if it was real id drive it


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 23 2008, 07:25 PM~10236467
> *yo bro i luv da paint what is it
> ur car is lookin tasteful to me if it was real id drive it
> *


Thank's Bro...the paint is Metal cast Dupli-color gray base with Red flake...


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 23 2008, 07:11 PM~10237601
> *Thank's Bro...the paint is Metal cast Dupli-color gray base with Red flake...
> *


Great color!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 23 2008, 10:13 PM~10237612
> *Great color!
> *


x-2 nice work so far homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 23 2008, 10:13 PM~10237612
> *Great color!
> *


x-2 nice work so far homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 24 2008, 01:41 AM~10239398
> *x-2 nice  work so far homie
> *


Thank's guys..I'll post more when I get the seats done.... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

i actually like the yoo hoo paint lol but it neads bigger wheels or be lowered a lil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 24 2008, 10:48 PM~10247326
> *i actually like the yoo hoo paint lol but it neads bigger wheels or be lowered a lil
> *


yea i think the lift was a wasted of money cuz them wheels look like they could fit with no lift so i guess the owner onjly got it to be like everyone else


----------



## dade county

my fav is the red regal last pic


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 25 2008, 11:21 AM~10250191
> *my fav is the red regal last pic
> *


the donkey kong on 40z? :ugh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL that donky kong was here in San Antonio


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 23 2008, 01:01 PM~10235533
> *DAMN ENOUGH WITH THE FUCKIN HATING
> THIS THREAD IS MENT FOR PPL TO BUILD DONKS AND POST THEM SOMEWHERE
> AND ALL U PPL DO IS HATE ON THEM
> ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: these cars suck balls


----------



## undead white boy

look whos talkin 
they suck less balls then u do


----------



## J-VO

okay, i have a true donk (71 Impala ) but with 14's on it, so does that mean that it's not a donk?


----------



## low4oshow

lowlow:13-15
donk:22" and up


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 25 2008, 10:41 AM~10250790
> *lowlow:13-15
> donk:22" and up
> *


being from ga i expected more from you......... donk 71-76 chevy full size..... box 77-90 chev full size..... bubble 91-96 full size.......


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 25 2008, 12:41 PM~10250790
> *lowlow:13-15
> donk:22" and up
> *


sorry homie still a donk


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 25 2008, 12:26 PM~10250666
> *:uh: these cars suck balls
> *


dont like em? then you can suck on deez nuts


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 25 2008, 12:19 PM~10251609
> *dont like em? then you can suck on deez nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats just gay...... :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

thats gay....


----------



## youcantfademe

thats gay....


----------



## youcantfademe

thats gay....


----------



## youcantfademe

thats gay....


----------



## youcantfademe

thats gay....


----------



## youcantfademe

thats gay....


----------



## youcantfademe

thats gay....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Mar 25 2008, 02:24 PM~10251659-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats gay....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 02:24 PM~10251660
> *thats gay....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 02:24 PM~10251662
> *thats gay....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 02:26 PM~10251676
> *thats gay....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 02:26 PM~10251677
> *thats gay....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 02:26 PM~10251680
> *thats gay....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Mar 25 2008, 02:26 PM~10251681
> *thats gay....
> *



you sure kno alot bout gay ,are you sure your not :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

*LayItLow*.com


----------



## J-VO

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 25 2008, 04:19 PM~10252588
> *LayItLow.com
> *


mines a donk ...
...but it is still a low low


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 25 2008, 12:19 PM~10251609
> *dont like em? then you can suck on deez nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yha but thats funny .
them som big nut too. and some shuld have clean them tiers befor taking the pick.
nice nut though :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 25 2008, 02:26 PM~10251213
> *being from ga i expected more from you......... donk 71-76 chevy full size..... box 77-90 chev full size..... bubble 91-96 full size.......
> *


im not from ga.jst live here.


----------



## dade county

thats a big ass sack of balls


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 25 2008, 02:17 PM~10252578
> *you sure kno alot bout gay ,are you sure your not  :biggrin:
> *


i fucking hate the server, it never registered any reply i made for like 30 minutes.... :angry:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 26 2008, 01:41 AM~10250790
> *lowlow:13-15
> donk:22" and up
> *


what do you call rims that are 16 to 21 inches?

:dunno:


----------



## eastside1989

Update on my "POCKET BOOK DONK"


----------



## 2lowsyn

what about adding the roof but still the convertable look with the same leather ?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

now that wat im talking about lookin nice poppaa


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 05:35 PM~10253200
> *what do you call rims that are 16 to 21 inches?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


14 to 19s are rims ,20s are dubs ,22s dub deuces,24s are fours ,26s are 6s ect,ect


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 25 2008, 04:54 PM~10252865
> *i fucking hate the server, it never registered any reply i made for like 30 minutes.... :angry:
> *


my bad


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 08:23 PM~10254046
> *what about adding the roof but still the convertable look with the same leather  ?
> *


well I do have plans on makin a top...


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 25 2008, 08:35 PM~10254157
> *now that wat im talking about lookin nice poppaa
> *


Thank's I hope nobody misses the pocket book... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 25 2008, 10:07 PM~10255005
> *Thank's I hope nobody misses the pocket book... :biggrin:
> *


 im not missin that shit homie, looks real good, cant wait to see the top


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2008, 10:21 PM~10255149
> *im not missin that shit homie, looks real good, cant wait to see the top
> *


Thank's Man...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

im not a "donk" person, just wanted to try something different


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^ it looks good just needs some bmf


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Thanks!! just a quick build nothing special. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 29 2008, 10:10 PM~10286045
> *im not a "donk" person, just wanted to try something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet homie....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

thanks alot bro!!


----------



## eastside1989

Here is an update on My Pocket Book Donk....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 30 2008, 12:46 PM~10289723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an update on My Pocket Book Donk....
> *


lookin good!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 30 2008, 02:59 PM~10289793
> *lookin good!!!
> *


Thank's Bro I like yours too very clean...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 30 2008, 02:33 PM~10290386
> *Thank's Bro I like yours too very clean...
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 30 2008, 08:23 PM~10291946
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=28468883


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 31 2008, 06:19 PM~10299830
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=28468883
> *


Nice Vid...


----------



## youcantfademe

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rGkdNsSp4vg&feature=related


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i seen tha video 3 years a go and im still amazed on that weird transformer lol


----------



## BigTModels

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jul 22 2007, 02:51 PM~8364934
> *what no bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow how racist


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## 2lowsyn

id buy it and finsh some things on it then sell it too . LOL


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKS LIKE A MONSTER TRUCK BEFORE THEY PUT DA WHEELS ON.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 4 2008, 09:49 AM~10328980
> *LOOKS LIKE A MONSTER TRUCK BEFORE THEY PUT DA WHEELS ON.
> *


yea... :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 3 2008, 06:44 PM~10328933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



chevy should shoot this down with a chevy missle


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 4 2008, 09:50 AM~10329002
> *chevy should shoot this down with a chevy missle
> *


yea, i feel ya, all its missing now with a lift like that is 40's


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i dunno what these ppl think how does that look sick at all !!even with rims how the fuck you get in it anyways a fukin portable escalator lmfaoo


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 4 2008, 09:55 AM~10329043
> *i dunno what these ppl think how does that look sick at all !!even with rims how the fuck you get in it anyways a fukin portable escalator lmfaoo
> *


yea, but we acnt talk too much like that we'll get hated on...lol...

and plus, hotrodders think lolos are gay, and all down the road, theres always a hater, i think us hating them makes them wanna do more to them!

:uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

idk but if you take off all the exstra shit you could probly get a realy damn good dancer out of it ..?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 4 2008, 10:10 AM~10329194
> *idk but if you take off all the exstra shit you could probly get a realy damn good  dancer out of it ..?
> *


 :nono:

why take it off, just let some1 else finish it


----------



## 2lowsyn

nha fuck it radical dancer is wher i would take it 2 pump set up LOL


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 3 2008, 07:01 PM~10329109
> *yea, but we acnt talk too much like that we'll get hated on...lol...
> 
> and plus, hotrodders think lolos are gay, and all down the road, theres always a hater, i think us hating them makes them wanna do more to them!
> 
> :uh:
> *



i dont hate i have a crazy donk coming soon actually something unique


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 30 2008, 04:39 PM~10290433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this is bad ass homie, nice work on the top.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 3 2008, 07:16 PM~10329279
> *i dont hate i have a crazy donk coming soon actually something unique
> *


sweet 


and yha that montie , iv ben folowing that one , CRAZY SICK RIDE love the roof didnt see that coming awslome


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 3 2008, 10:16 PM~10329279
> *i dont hate i have a crazy donk coming soon actually something unique
> *


 i know what it is :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 3 2008, 07:18 PM~10329317
> *sweet
> and yha that montie , iv ben folowing that one , CRAZY SICK RIDE  love the roof didnt see that coming awslome
> *



huh me?? i have a montie coming but wat one you talking about? that red one is a regal


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Those wheels just lowered the sale value of that car.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 4 2008, 03:21 PM~10336559
> *Those wheels just lowered the sale value of that car.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Donkryder81

well I thought this was the DONK forum lol


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Donkryder81_@Apr 4 2008, 05:29 PM~10336621
> *well I thought this was the DONK forum lol
> *


dumbass this is the MODEL forum, this thread is for donk MODELS :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 4 2008, 06:37 PM~10336668
> *dumbass this is the MODEL forum, this thread is for donk MODELS :uh:
> *


Lol, have to click on models before you click on donk. 
:buttkick: Your just a few clicks away from posting your dink in the right section.


----------



## dade county

ttt


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2008, 10:16 PM~10329289
> *this is bad ass homie, nice work on the top.
> *


Thank's Homie...


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 4 2008, 03:37 PM~10336668
> *dumbass this is the MODEL forum, this thread is for donk MODELS :uh:
> *


Be cool man, he's new.


----------



## jt2020

Here is wat I got for ya'll. Seating on 26"s


----------



## jt2020

Here is wat I got for ya'll. Seating on 26"s


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 12 2008, 08:30 PM~10400764
> *Here is wat I got for ya'll. Seating on 26"s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch it tight. whered you get that grille??


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 woah dats sum sick sh*# man


----------



## spikekid999

piece of shit server :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 12 2008, 06:32 PM~10400768
> *Here is wat I got for ya'll. Seating on 26"s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


kill yourself , please..... :uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 12 2008, 06:45 PM~10400828
> *kill yourself , please..... :uh:
> *


Why? Looks like a well done build to me!

Not my style, but it looks well done.

Stop being such an ass hole towards the new guys. :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 12 2008, 09:36 PM~10401178
> *Why? Looks like a well done build to me!
> 
> Not my style, but it looks well done.
> 
> Stop being such an ass hole towards the new guys.  :uh:
> *


i second that


----------



## 2lowsyn

that caddilac, how did you do the vinal on it . bouth are bad ass bulds.
do what you do homie and welcome to lil :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 12 2008, 09:44 PM~10401226
> *that caddilac, how did you do the vinal on it . bouth are bad ass bulds.
> do what you do homie and welcome to lil :thumbsup:
> *


the vinyl top is decals that come with the kit


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 12 2008, 07:36 PM~10401178
> *Why? Looks like a well done build to me!
> 
> Not my style, but it looks well done.
> 
> Stop being such an ass hole towards the new guys.  :uh:
> *


thats why the rodders look down on lowriders , im sorry , i like the grille and wheels , but the lambos killed it.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 12 2008, 09:03 PM~10401648
> *thats why the rodders look down on lowriders , im sorry , i like the grille and wheels , but the lambos killed it.....
> *


That's fine, but, why be an asshole about it? If you don't like it, then ignore it and move on.

Not trying to start something with ya homie, I just hate to see a new member come in here and actually post his work, and then get bashed for it. Especially when the build quality looks pretty good.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 12 2008, 09:36 PM~10400784
> *that bitch it tight. whered you get that grille??
> *



Pe grille Phatras has them in his store.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

im not keeping it the color i dont think or the hight im wating for my chevy impi ss donk parts to start my bubble donk


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 12 2008, 11:52 PM~10402151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not keeping it the color i dont think or the hight im wating for my chevy impi ss donk parts to start my bubble donk
> *



SWWWWWEEEEEETTTTT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 13 2008, 12:32 AM~10402540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS BAD ASS


----------



## Pokey

CNDYBLU66SS, that's some nice work!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks guys. somehow i managed to whip it up in about 8 or 9 hrs


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 13 2008, 12:32 AM~10402540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i see a blue 67 plymouth gtx in the background :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup. thats old tho. i think theres more pics in my topic.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2008, 03:53 AM~9968835
> *THIS IS GOING TO MY GARAGE SOON!
> [model style]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like it made it in my garage with no probs huh?lol


----------



## dade county

ttt for the homie nosh


----------



## NOSH




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Apr 24 2008, 05:03 PM~10495142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YES SIR


----------



## NOSH

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK LEAVE IT ALONE OR MAKE IT A LOWRIDER,AND COULD ANYONE HELP ME OUT WITH MAKING A WORKING TOP FOR THIS ONE?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Apr 24 2008, 05:07 PM~10495172
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK LEAVE IT ALONE OR MAKE IT A LOWRIDER,AND COULD ANYONE HELP ME OUT WITH MAKING A WORKING TOP FOR THIS ONE?
> *



leave it and as far as werkin top goes homie get in line , im trying myself


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Apr 24 2008, 05:07 PM~10495172
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK LEAVE IT ALONE OR MAKE IT A LOWRIDER,AND COULD ANYONE HELP ME OUT WITH MAKING A WORKING TOP FOR THIS ONE?
> *



and check out tha low4oshow club thread low4oshow m.c.c


----------



## expo on 23's

there is some nice donks on here but there is also some cars on here that shouldnt be! the orange 76 is mine...


----------



## southeastrollin

heres mine










this one is RC


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Apr 25 2008, 09:35 AM~10500672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more of this. and you shoulda made the trailing arms go up to the tranny crossmember where there is actuall somethin to bolt to on a 1:1


----------



## southeastrollin

its an older one, back when i was the only one who was going to see it. gimme a sec on mre pics.


----------



## spikekid999

ight cool. when i see a mopar i gotta see more pics, cant skimp out with only one! :biggrin:


----------



## southeastrollin

GTX with glass hood


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Apr 25 2008, 10:35 AM~10500672
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is RC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Family of DONK's


----------



## spikekid999

that hood is cool,whatd you make it out of?? and i dont care for the inner finder to much. rims should be chrome too IMO


----------



## mr.77

ALL THOSE CARS WOULD LOOK VERY NICE IF THEY WERE LOWRIDERS!! :angry: :angry: ESPECIALLY THAT 77 MONTE CARLO


----------



## southeastrollin

hood is a cd case. and your right they would be better as lowriders and its a riviara. neigther of the impalas were made into donks, there just mock ups.


----------



## southeastrollin

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 25 2008, 09:28 AM~10500905
> *ight cool. when i see a mopar i gotta see more pics, cant skimp out with only one! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Apr 25 2008, 10:36 AM~10500954
> *hood is a cd case
> *


hmmmm i may have to try that


----------



## southeastrollin

aslong as you have a flat surface you can " glass " anything.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Apr 25 2008, 10:45 AM~10500991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks like a oldsmopile on a mopar chassis


----------



## southeastrollin

alittle crossbreeding never hurts.


----------



## spikekid999

68/69 roadrunner/gtx chassis??


----------



## southeastrollin

super bee


----------



## spikekid999

eh close,same body style lol. i forgot the super bee came as a drag version to. i got the stock version,plan on makin a hopper out of it


----------



## southeastrollin

turned mine into a nascar. got another and was contemplating whether making it a lowrider or not.


----------



## dade county

fla the bottom ,boy metro would hate to see that patrol car ,welcome to lil pimp


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 25 2008, 07:07 PM~10504204
> *fla the bottom ,boy metro would hate to see that patrol car ,welcome to lil  pimp
> *



my bad i just saw win you got on 04


----------



## southeastrollin

s'all good. thanks man.


----------



## dade county

my new edition


----------



## [email protected]

ls looks good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2008, 05:27 PM~10739786
> *ls looks good homie. :thumbsup:
> *


x2... :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

save money on gas ? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKIN' GOOD, DADE. :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 26 2008, 04:27 PM~10739786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ls looks good homie. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 08:09 PM~10740946
> *x2... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 08:12 PM~10740963
> *save money on gas ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-modelsbyroni_@May 26 2008, 08:18 PM~10741005
> *LOOKIN' GOOD, DADE. :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homiez :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 O.M.G. DAT MONTE IS SICK!!! i cant believe its not butter. Man im jealous of them doors(but in a good way) Keep up the sickness mayne.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 27 2008, 05:34 AM~10744144
> *:0 O.M.G. DAT MONTE IS SICK!!! i cant believe its not butter. Man im jealous of them doors(but in a good way) Keep up the sickness mayne.
> *



lol thanks homie


----------



## pancho1969

:banghead: WRONG TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 28 2008, 07:41 PM~10757161
> *:banghead: WRONG TOPIC  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



but it fits right in  

congrats on the win homie


----------



## [email protected]

that lac with the lade wheels is bad ass. nice work homie.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by dade county+Jun 26 2008, 09:39 PM~10960810-->
> 
> 
> 
> but it fits right in
> 
> congrats on the win homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jun 26 2008, 10:51 PM~10961413
> *that lac with the lade wheels is bad ass. nice work homie.
> *



thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey pancho whered u get the boot for that?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 27 2008, 10:59 AM~10963895
> *hey pancho whered u get the boot for that?
> *


made it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 how?


----------



## pancho1969

styren and super glue


----------



## customcoupe68

how can i make Lambo Hinges?!?!?!?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 1 2008, 11:57 PM~10994373
> *how can i make Lambo Hinges?!?!?!?
> *


im gonna do a topic on how i did mine soon ,i got some things i got to do first


----------



## southeastrollin




----------



## customcoupe68

here are a couple that i have built..


----------



## customcoupe68

still looking on where i can find a Resin 71-73 impala/caprice...anybody know?


----------



## customcoupe68

72's can be found at

www.modelroundup.com..


----------



## ElRafa

Looks sweet Homie I like the A-Team chevelle :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85 cutty

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 2 2008, 08:57 AM~10996125
> *here are a couple that i have built..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lovin the Impalas but that SS is one syk ride yo! :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa




----------



## 85 cutty

here's my 77


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by 85 cutty_@Jul 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10997356
> *here's my 77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like that year bro!! looks good


----------



## 85 cutty

thanks homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 85 cutty_@Jul 2 2008, 12:51 PM~10997356
> *here's my 77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get you some skinny tires and ull be good!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 2 2008, 09:57 AM~10996125
> *here are a couple that i have built..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats some real gansta shit right therr


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 2 2008, 11:47 AM~10996847
> *Looks sweet Homie I like the A-Team chevelle  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## Smallz

Coming soon!










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

thanks mane


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

coffie & creame cadi donk lol 




























:uh: not done yet need some big brembo brakes first i got umm


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 13 2008, 01:50 AM~11075709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh ooo bubble madness 

thats sr8 pimpin lovin it homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jul 13 2008, 03:13 AM~11076051
> *coffie & creame cadi donk lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  not done yet need some big brembo brakes first i got umm
> *



***** you makin me wanna break out a fresh lak kit lol 


lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

hahhh yea im just stuck as what to use for the convertible conversion all i have is a big gap between the back seat and the trunk lol im kinda mad i made it topless now :uh:


----------



## dade county

make a working top or get creative and do a convert h/t like the benz ,im gonna try that soon :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Jul 13 2008, 04:13 AM~11076051-->
> 
> 
> 
> coffie & creame cadi donk lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  not done yet need some big brembo brakes first i got umm
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAKES ME WANT 2 BUILD ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by dade [email protected] 13 2008, 04:15 AM~11076054
> *oh ooo bubble madness
> 
> thats sr8 pimpin lovin it homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANX HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 04:19 AM~11076062
> *  hahhh yea im just stuck as what to use for the convertible conversion all i have is a big gap between the back seat and the trunk lol im kinda mad i made it topless now  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dade county_@Jul 13 2008, 05:41 AM~11076196
> *make a working top or get creative and do a convert h/t like the benz ,im gonna try that soon  :biggrin:
> *


I USED SOME FOAM 4 MINE.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

thats real nice damm


----------



## rob957




----------



## mcloven

please kill me lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone remember these? :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

i had some micro minis when i was like 6


----------



## darkside customs

I remember those as a kid. Hey, why dont you take the motor out, and fill the hood with putty and shave the door handles and give it a new paint job. Shit would look even more dope if you got rid of the t-tops and just made it open.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 14 2008, 12:30 PM~11084468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good mane, what did you use for the fabric


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 14 2008, 12:32 PM~11084484
> *looks good mane, what did you use for the fabric
> *


REAL LEATHER


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 14 2008, 02:32 PM~11084484
> *looks good mane, what did you use for the fabric
> *


Leather from a Pocket BooK :biggrin: Thank's...


----------



## grouperdon

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 14 2008, 11:30 AM~11084468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jul 13 2008, 11:56 PM~11080562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All that time to put that POS together and dont even do anything with the wheels wells. Nice way to ruin a Caprice.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

its a impala ^ and its pretty dam close just needs more relistic rims then those 50''s


----------



## ElRafa

:uh: My Turn


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 14 2008, 11:13 PM~11089440
> *:uh: My Turn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sweet homie nice color choices


----------



## DA_SQUID

spida-lac:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dc8237

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jul 13 2008, 09:56 PM~11080562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are there any more pictures of the real car or a video that ridiculous


----------



## customcoupe68

yeah, theres more pics on Cardomain, thats where the car is from i think...but its not really worth it...lol IMO.


----------



## darkside customs

:uh:


----------



## smirk_09

70 Impala on 30"









Hummer H2 on 30"









Cadillac


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jul 14 2008, 08:37 PM~11088359
> *its a impala ^ and its pretty dam close just needs more relistic rims then those 50''s
> *


um no its a caprice.. Hes talking about the real car.. look at the wheel wells All the time fabbing and painting but the wells are still plain white and stand out like a mofo..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

umm the wheel wells are the same as the model bro lol standerd impala style


----------



## phatras

The 1:1 yellow M&M car is a caprice.. Look at the side back window.. The shape of the wheel wells are the same impala to caprice. The issue he was talking about is the real car has a full custom frame, a full custom paint job and a ton of work into it. Yet they leave in inner fender wells white. Why put all that work into something to leave it halfassed looking..


----------



## las_crucez

'72 Chevy C-10 on 26"


----------



## customcoupe68

clean ass c10


and IMO ...the M&M bubble, isnt worth all the drama...lol people see that as a JOKE.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 21 2008, 08:56 AM~11138368
> *clean ass c10
> and IMO ...the M&M bubble, isnt worth all the drama...lol people see that as a JOKE.
> *


thanks, i kno pics on phonez aren't the best :cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68

i let my homebody build a model with me and he built the same kit with the same wheels... we had it slammed on the rims and we used that custom grill/rollpan that the kit comes with... if i remember to take pics ** uffin: **ill post some pics up, later bro


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 2 2008, 08:17 PM~11000116
> *Coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 is there a rag version yet


----------



## edd713

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 26 2008, 01:55 PM~10739603
> *my new edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad ride :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

not a donk, but on big wheels.....mock up of a GN I was working on.








and i hand crafted the quarter rag moldings out of styrene










and here's an actual donk:


----------



## 87regal305

65' IMPALA AND 70' IMPALA


----------



## lowridermodels

all the donks looking good homies,i just finished a 76 caprice donk,did it metallic green with green and yellow interior like mt dew,im lookin for a wut it dew sticker,keep up the good work on them donks!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 10 2008, 02:15 AM~11304481
> *all the donks looking good homies,i just finished a 76 caprice donk,did it metallic green with green and yellow interior like mt dew,im lookin for a wut it dew sticker,keep up the good work on them donks!
> *








pics or it didnt happen donkey boy! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2008, 02:42 AM~11304638
> *pics  or  it didnt happen donkey boy!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Aug 10 2008, 12:52 AM~11304361
> *65' IMPALA AND 70' IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




fucken nice


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 10 2008, 05:18 PM~11307908
> *fucken nice
> *




x10! more pics more pics!!


----------



## aztek_warrior

Work in progress


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2008, 10:24 PM~11080828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone remember these?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: OG DONKS


----------



## customcoupe68

haha


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## PONY53

look at my lil bros wrok he is 10


----------



## EVIL C

wow i like those spinners tell your lil bro good job :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 13 2008, 04:08 PM~11334646
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn, that's nice.


----------



## Mexicali

hahahahaha sureno esta curada


----------



## rob957

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@Jul 15 2008, 04:58 PM~11095552
> *are there any more pictures of the real car or a video that ridiculous
> *



yea the video is on youtube send me ur email ill give you some more pics tha car is here in birmingham but now is R.I.P in sumbodies backyard round here.......


----------



## EVIL C

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

all these "donks" are staring to look the same :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID

and so do lows
i mean how come the primer'd regal on all chrome 13's look like the red regal on all chrome 13's :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

cuz the primer one was the red one before it got painted :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Aug 18 2008, 09:07 PM~11377273
> *yea the video is on youtube send me ur email ill give you some more pics  tha car is here in birmingham but now is R.I.P in sumbodies backyard round here.......
> *



oh yeah? thats hard to believe.....any pics of its R.I.P?


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 26 2008, 11:54 AM~11706560
> *all these "donks" are staring to look the same :uh:
> *




what u mean when you say "donks" ...bc. Technically they are the same (year wise 71-76 chevy)....you mean paint scheme or lift wise..or even rim wise? be more specific!


----------



## spikekid999

ya i know that technicly donks are 71-76 caprice/impalas, but its pretty much used to describe any big rimed,high lifted car, so thats what i was goin by, as for the reason i used the "" around the words donks


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Sep 26 2008, 04:51 PM~11709435-->
> 
> 
> 
> and so do lows
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Sep 27 2008, 07:25 PM~11716388
> *ya i know that technicly donks are 71-76 caprice/impalas, but its pretty much used to describe any big rimed,high lifted car, so thats what i was goin by, as for the reason i used the "" around the words donks
> *



ah


----------



## mcloven

hey pancho nice caprice


----------



## lowridermodels

*HERES A SWEET DONK I BUILT*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 22 2007, 08:26 AM~8362983
> *post your donks here
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 30 2008, 04:33 PM~11742734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 30 2008, 06:04 PM~11742552
> *HERES A SWEET DONK I BUILT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like that a lot thats clean dude


----------



## lowridermodels

thanx homie!


----------



## rcbodydropper

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Jul 22 2007, 12:15 PM~8364083
> *in your opinion....some could say truck are made for hauling.... not tucking the wheels and body dropping them... :buttkick:
> *


i agree. trucks are ment for hauling those cars with rims so big that they cant even make a turn and have wheels scraping fenders. two reasons why there is no point on investings money to put big rims on a car that wiil never be driven correctly. in my opinion that is. :twak:


----------



## scrpnit

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 21 2008, 05:34 AM~10220795
> *someone say 30s???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hey man wanna sell this Monster? If so pm me a $ if not its cool!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@Nov 3 2008, 12:14 PM~12046821
> *Hey man wanna sell this Monster? If so pm me a $ if not its cool!
> *




that is a monster, i saw that for the first time last night, it definatly caught y eye


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 3 2008, 02:23 PM~12047462
> *that is a monster, i saw that for the first time last night, it definatly caught y eye
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 2 2008, 07:57 AM~10996125
> *here are a couple that i have built..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: oh my god I have been sleeping on this topic, I see you did a replica of that blue & grey caprice from donk magazine :0  where did you get those wheels


----------



## josh 78

Nice......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 03:52 AM~12054847
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: oh my god I have been sleeping on this topic,  I see you did  a replica of that blue & grey caprice from donk magazine  :0   where did you get those wheels
> *



they came off a escalade die crap


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 02:52 AM~12054847
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: oh my god I have been sleeping on this topic,  I see you did  a replica of that blue & grey caprice from donk magazine  :0   where did you get those wheels
> *



lol, fasho, check my Personal thread or the DTDT thread for all the pics....

yes the wheels came off an Escalade TIS diecast produced about a year and half ago from walmart


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 4 2008, 05:27 PM~12059785
> *they came off a escalade die crap
> *



i still want those rims :angry: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

cant get rid of em ...sorry!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 4 2008, 06:17 PM~12060287
> *i still want those rims  :angry:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 4 2008, 11:35 PM~12064553
> *cant get rid of em ...sorry!!
> *


i got em on my ramcharger also, and i think i was the 1st to have em, or close to the 1st lol


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 4 2008, 10:39 PM~12064657
> *i got em on my ramcharger also, and i think i was the 1st to have em, or close to the 1st lol
> *



LOL nooo wwaayyyyy ive had those jokers for about 2 years...


----------



## spikekid999

not sure how long ive had mine for, but i know i was one of the 1st on this site to have em lol


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 4 2008, 11:56 PM~12065896
> *not sure how long ive had mine for, but i know i was one of the 1st on this site to have em lol
> *



lol you might have me there...my first forum was EASTCOASTRYDERS....i was on there for probley 6 months...then came to LAYITLOW for the models...

but i had mine before eastcoast ryders.. lol who knows....im glad me and you have a set, bc HELLA people want them 
  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

haha ya, the escalade mine came from was the only one left at wally world and it was on sale so i snatched it up


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 5 2008, 12:17 AM~12066237
> *haha ya, the escalade mine came from was the only one left at wally world and it was on sale so i snatched it up
> *



yep!


i still got the body....do u?


----------



## spikekid999

ya but i gave the grill to RO and i got the stereo setup in the ramcharger, not sure why i kept the body though lol


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 22 2007, 04:17 PM~8364408
> *Heres  a  donk    or  donk  not  !    Thats    the  real  question    here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And    for  those  that    dont  really  relize  where  DONK    trem  comes  from !
> WHen    Chevy      started    making  the  71  Caprice        The  idea  was  to  make    more  room  for    family  in  the    trunk  area !    Give  them  the  comfort    of    lets  say  road  trips ,    Moving  packages  ,    enough    room  to  mix  business with  family  !    So  then  it  stuck  around  till  76  !    THE  HUGH    ASS  TRUNK  SPACE    was    nick named  the  Ba donk a donk !    MEANING  HUGH    ASS !
> Had  nothing  to  do    with    the  running  gear  ,  or  the  wheels  !    Common  trends  have  renamed  the  HIGH RIDERS    as  DONKS  !
> ANd  lets    not  for  get  !      ONLY  THE  75/ 76  Impala and  Caprice  HARD  TOP's    Are  Glass House !  They  were    nicked  named  that    due    to  the  rear  quter windows  being  so  large  !
> 
> Have  fun    with  these  HIGH RIDERS  !    Some  are  ugly    as  fuck  but  i  find  every now  and  then    some  1  can  build  a  neat  ride  in  this  trend !
> WHERE  YOU  AT  PONCHO !  :biggrin:
> *


hey mini u got any extra sets of these rims? i could sure use a set on a future project :biggrin:


----------



## Chrisp

Jus joining tha luv of BIG RIMS, DONKS AND HIGH RIDERZ"























































enjoy..more riidez wiit big rims on tha way!


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG

STRAIGHT FROM THE CITY OF CHICAGO FOR ALL YOU HATERS DONKS ARE THE NEW ERA OF RIDING. LOWRIDERS WILL ALWAYS RULE THE BLVDS ALONG SIDE DONKS. COMING SOON A 1962 IMPALA ON 30'' INCH POST SOON


----------



## old low&slo

STRAIGHT FROM THE CITY OF CHICAGO FOR ALL YOU HATERS DONKS ARE THE NEW ERA OF RIDING. LOWRIDERS WILL ALWAYS RULE THE BLVDS ALONG SIDE DONKS. COMING SOON A 1962 IMPALA ON 30'' INCH POST SOON
[/quote]
SORRY HOMIE BUT I DONT KNOW ABOUT ALL WHAT YOU SAID.
SORRY BUT I GOT TO DISAGREE WITH IT NOTHIN PERSONAL.
CHICAGO HAS BEEN A LOWRIDIN CITY FOR A LONG TIME. I DONT THINK
DONKS ARE GOING TO TAKE OVER ANYTIME SOON ANYWHERE.
JUST MY OPINION. MY 2 CENTS. NO HARM INTENDED.
THE MODELS LOOK REAL GOOD THOUGH :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG

1962 on 30" inch spinners




































NO HARM TAKEN, IM WITH LOWRIDERS WILL ALWAYS BE ON TOP BUT THIS IS COOL.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 22 2007, 12:17 PM~8364408
> *Heres  a  donk    or  donk  not  !    Thats    the  real  question    here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And    for  those  that    dont  really  relize  where  DONK    trem  comes  from !
> WHen    Chevy      started    making  the  71  Caprice        The  idea  was  to  make    more  room  for    family  in  the    trunk  area !    Give  them  the  comfort    of    lets  say  road  trips ,    Moving  packages  ,    enough    room  to  mix  business with  family  !    So  then  it  stuck  around  till  76  !    THE  HUGH    ASS  TRUNK  SPACE    was    nick named  the  Ba donk a donk !    MEANING  HUGH    ASS !
> Had  nothing  to  do    with    the  running  gear  ,  or  the  wheels  !    Common  trends  have  renamed  the  HIGH RIDERS    as  DONKS  !
> ANd  lets    not  for  get  !      ONLY  THE  75/ 76  Impala and  Caprice  HARD  TOP's    Are  Glass House !  They  were    nicked  named  that    due    to  the  rear  quter windows  being  so  large  !
> 
> Have  fun    with  these  HIGH RIDERS  !    Some  are  ugly    as  fuck  but  i  find  every now  and  then    some  1  can  build  a  neat  ride  in  this  trend !
> WHERE  YOU  AT  PONCHO !  :biggrin:
> *


Very informative. Thank you.


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG

:0 :0 :0 :








THE NEW MONSTER RIDE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:








DOES THIS QUALIFY FOR DONK OR MONSTER?

  








RIM SIZE UNKNOWN SUGESTIONS NEEDED


----------



## EVIL C

Holy :0 that high than an mutha.................. but it nice :biggrin:


----------



## slash




----------



## pancho1969




----------



## 8-Ball

thats nice work homie anymore pics


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 27 2009, 09:29 PM~13413086
> *thats nice work homie anymore pics
> *


yup check my thread


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 27 2009, 11:31 PM~13412016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




killer work as always pancho


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by CHICAGO#1SG_@Mar 26 2009, 08:50 AM~13395203
> *:0  :0  :0  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEW MONSTER RIDE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOES THIS QUALIFY FOR DONK OR MONSTER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIM SIZE UNKNOWN SUGESTIONS NEEDED
> *


you must be kidding !!! :biggrin: but it looks nice in a different way


----------



## Smallz

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 30 2009, 10:44 PM~13439085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE HOMIE!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## lowridermodels

DAYUMNN! I FEEL A DONK BUILD COMING UP!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 30 2009, 08:45 PM~13439106
> *NICE HOMIE!! CONGRATS!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 30 2009, 09:44 PM~13439085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats on the mag shot . :thumbsup: good job ,bro...


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

thats fuckin sick bro


----------



## LOWASME

:0 Fuck it,heres my Donk :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## OneLowBull




----------



## 623onistone

I'm lookin 4 71's - 76 Impalas or Caprices hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Apr 2 2009, 11:06 PM~13470639
> *I'm lookin 4 71's - 76 Impalas or Caprices hno:
> *



ebay #'s ! 

71-Item number: 230335008611

72-Item number: 120398386266

73- none 

74- Item number: 200326739994 

75-Item number: 250398127866

76-Item number: 270365857213

get out your check book ! Some get pricey !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 30 2009, 08:44 PM~13439085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yo Smallz, I know I give a lot of shit about the donk thing, but this fucker looks clean as fuck bro!!


----------



## 623onistone

THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP I APPRECIATE IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## 623onistone

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2009, 09:59 PM~13471519
> *ebay  #'s  !
> 
> 71-Item number: 230335008611
> 
> 72-Item number: 120398386266
> 
> 73- none
> 
> 74- Item number: 200326739994
> 
> 75-Item number: 250398127866
> 
> 76-Item number: 270365857213
> 
> get  out  your  check  book !  Some  get  pricey  !
> *


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 2 2009, 05:20 PM~13467541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao how you gonna have a license plate that says "lowrider" on that high ass cad?


----------



## atlalien

i built this a while back  http://img11.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=sany1955.jpg


----------



## 87regal305




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Apr 5 2009, 05:12 PM~13489615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice builds Bro... :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 5 2009, 05:29 PM~13489708
> *Nice builds Bro... :0
> *


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Apr 5 2009, 04:12 PM~13489615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305




----------



## Tonioseven

Good sh!t!!!  I got one of these on deck.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Apr 5 2009, 05:12 PM~13489615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOW THESE ARE WHAT REAL DONKS ARE SUPPOSE TO LOOK LIKE!


----------



## 623onistone

SAY MAN WHERE YA'LL GETTING THEM BIG RIMS FROM, CUZ I NEED SOME


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 87regal305+Apr 5 2009, 12:12 PM~13489615-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 6 2009, 03:51 PM~13500932
> *NOW THESE ARE WHAT REAL DONKS ARE SUPPOSE TO LOOK LIKE!
> *


i'd have to agree..... wheels are big... but it doesn't get lifted into being a clown car..... i like it.... clean work homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Apr 6 2009, 07:03 PM~13502757
> *SAY MAN WHERE YA'LL GETTING THEM BIG RIMS FROM, CUZ I NEED SOME
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/Die-Cast-20-Wheel-Tire...%3A1%7C294%3A50

and other sets like it on ebay


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

still gotta paint my front dishes just seein how it looks


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG

HERE IS MY CHEVY ECONOLINE ON 20''


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 9 2009, 05:44 PM~13531168
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch is one of the sickest rides i seen :dropsjaw:


----------



## lowridermodels

I FEEL A DONK RUNNING THROUGH MY MIND!...KEEP A LOOK OUT!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 9 2009, 07:44 PM~13531168
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie i like that. very detailed build :cheesy:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 9 2009, 11:58 AM~13527258
> *still gotta paint my front dishes just seein how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You ever gonna build that?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i am building it, right now, why?


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2009, 11:22 AM~13537683
> *i am building it, right now, why?
> *


It just seems like you've been flashing that pic around forever.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nah just in 2 places, now in 3 i guess...


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2009, 01:15 PM~13538629
> *nah just in 2 places, now in 3 i guess...
> *


Kool


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Apr 5 2009, 04:12 PM~13489615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





    

TRU DONKS. keep that shit up dawg!!! damn. that purple couple is so serious!!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 1 2009, 08:53 PM~13459206
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




cant nobody fuck wit my boy Panch. ..


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Apr 20 2009, 09:39 PM~13638858
> *cant nobody fuck wit my boy Panch. ..
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## tunzafun

love that judge homie. looks like a car u would see at sema or a dub car show. love it!!


----------



## Chrisp

~My 1970 Chevelle Baldwin Motion~ 





































Juss a dicastt ihad 67 Impala SS.


----------



## PERRO62

I DON'T LIKE donks, BUT I HAVE TO ADMIT, SOME OF THESE MODELS ARE VERY NICE. MUCH RESPECT. I HAVE TO DISAGREE WITH THE LIFTED SUSPENSIONS THOUGH...


----------



## Ohio Chad

My Caddy Donk:



















It's almost done just got to do a few more little things.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sweet Lookin Donk so far Chad.. I like the Black rims!


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 23 2009, 02:23 PM~13667024
> *Sweet Lookin Donk so far Chad.. I like the Black rims!
> *


Thanks Scur


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 9 2009, 02:26 PM~13531599
> *I FEEL A DONK RUNNING THROUGH MY MIND!...KEEP A LOOK OUT!
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 23 2009, 09:21 AM~13666459
> *My Caddy Donk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost done just got to do a few more little things.
> *


Very nice. I like the black rims too. In fact I'm painting mine black as well now. I'm building the same kit.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Apr 25 2009, 03:02 PM~13686566
> *Very nice. I like the black rims too. In fact I'm painting mine black as well now. I'm building the same kit.
> *


Thanks Bogyoke.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 23 2009, 12:21 PM~13666459
> *My Caddy Donk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost done just got to do a few more little things.
> *


That's lookin' pretty dang good so far!!


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2009, 08:33 PM~13688237
> *That's lookin' pretty dang good so far!!
> *


Thanks Tonioseven. It's nice to get some feedback from you guys.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 30 2009, 09:44 PM~13439085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WoW! :0 LOoks really clean!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Apr 5 2009, 03:12 PM~13489615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the candy purple!


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 23 2009, 10:21 AM~13666459
> *My Caddy Donk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost done just got to do a few more little things.
> *


i think this will be great !


----------



## Ohio Chad

Danke CustomFreak


----------



## 623onistone

does anyone have extra parts for a 74 caprice model? hno:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 9 2009, 07:26 PM~13531599
> *I FEEL A DONK RUNNING THROUGH MY MIND!...KEEP A LOOK OUT!
> *


Me too...









That ain't the final color but you get the idea.


----------



## dade county

my bubble


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0 damn dade u killin em wit that one bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:yes: :yes: THAT IS SICK HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 30 2009, 12:12 PM~13741603
> *my bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie that shit is raw!! :worship:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 30 2009, 06:35 PM~13748371
> *damn homie that shit is raw!! :worship:
> *


X1000!


----------



## jevries

Beautifull builds I see so far!!


----------



## Ohio Chad

There it is.


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks awesome bro!!!


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 9 2009, 07:44 PM~13531168
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT CRAZY ABOUT DONKS BUTTTTT MAN IT LOOKS GOOD. NICE WORK.


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Apr 2 2009, 06:33 PM~13467225
> *:0 Fuck it,heres my Donk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE IT WAS DONK IN DODO. :biggrin: BUT ALLWAYS HAVE FUN.


----------



## MIDWESTSTREETRYDER

FOR ALL OF YALL THAT LIKE THE BIG WHEELS!!!!!!!!!!



SHIT CHECK US OUT MIDWESTSTREETRYDERSFORUM.COM


ALL YOU WILL NEED ON THE BIG WHEELS............LOL


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by MIDWESTSTREETRYDER_@May 2 2009, 11:58 PM~13768790
> *FOR ALL OF YALL THAT LIKE THE BIG WHEELS!!!!!!!!!!
> SHIT CHECK US OUT MIDWESTSTREETRYDERSFORUM.COM
> ALL YOU WILL NEED ON THE BIG WHEELS............LOL
> *


fuck that site


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 08:31 AM~13769925
> *fuck that site
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 1 2009, 12:41 PM~13756737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is.
> *


I like how you handled the paint on the suspension parts. The front piece in this kit is lacking but your paint scheme makes it look better. 
I just painted my wheels black too. I was deciding how to handle a spare tire as well, but yours looks like a good solution. I think I'll make a cover/case for it though.


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+May 1 2009, 04:42 PM~13756753-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome bro!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! My son already claimed it. LOL...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bogyoke_@May 3 2009, 12:10 PM~13770107
> *I like how you handled the paint on the suspension parts. The front piece in this kit is lacking but your paint scheme makes it look better.
> I just painted my wheels black too. I was deciding how to handle a spare tire as well, but yours looks like a good solution. I think I'll make a cover/case for it though.
> *


Thanks for the feedback/comments. I really didn't know what else to do with the front.


----------



## Bogyoke

This is what I did with mine. I wanted to articulate the front wheels to steer left and right









stock kit part









after cutting, chopping and filing and a few donor parts from a Chevy kit


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MIDWESTSTREETRYDER_@May 3 2009, 12:58 AM~13768790
> *FOR ALL OF YALL THAT LIKE THE BIG WHEELS!!!!!!!!!!
> SHIT CHECK US OUT MIDWESTSTREETRYDERSFORUM.COM
> ALL YOU WILL NEED ON THE BIG WHEELS............LOL
> *


I can appreciate the work that goes into the cars but some of the people act like some damned idiots.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 3 2009, 12:11 PM~13771038
> *I can appreciate the work that goes into the cars but some of the people act like some damned idiots.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 3 2009, 09:57 AM~13770054
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


theyre a bunch of jackasses worse than ECR members


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@May 3 2009, 12:22 PM~13771097
> *theyre a bunch of jackasses worse than ECR members
> *


I see no love loss there. hahaha. I feel ya man!!


----------



## Bogyoke

I've only seen one in 1/1. There are none in my neighborhood area. There is a military base in town and that's where I saw one. Probably a dude from somewhere else stationed there.


----------



## NOSH

project








front








rear


----------



## modelsbyroni




----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Apr 22 2009, 09:43 PM~13662474
> *I DON'T LIKE donks, BUT I HAVE TO ADMIT, SOME OF THESE MODELS ARE VERY NICE.  MUCH RESPECT.  I HAVE TO DISAGREE WITH THE LIFTED SUSPENSIONS THOUGH...
> *


im all there with you homie. i think exactly the same way but i do like them when they are lowered on big rims but the lift kit is too much. but then again much respect for those who put time and effort into building these donks


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Apr 30 2009, 12:28 PM~13741750-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 damn dade u killin em wit that one bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 12:29 PM~13741767
> *:yes:  :yes: THAT IS SICK HOMIE ! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 10:35 PM~13748371
> *damn homie that shit is raw!! :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Apr 30 2009, 11:53 PM~13749429
> *X1000!
> *



thanks fellas... i got more to post .that buble i gave to sumone ....lets say i shudnt have :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

topless
































more to come


----------



## dade county

sneak peak








]
dry







cry almost done


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD

any cutlass gbody model cars out there dat u know of for sale pm me.


----------



## lowridermodels

*heres my recent donk build!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2009, 01:57 PM~14274998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOOKIN GOOD RIGHT THURR! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 23 2009, 12:58 PM~14272231
> *topless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come
> *


YOUR BUILDS R ALLWAYS NICE AS USUAL. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2009, 05:57 PM~14274998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COULD ACTUALLY C MYSELF ROLLIN THIS.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2009, 05:57 PM~14274998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this homie. great paint, nice stance n dope wheels :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2009, 01:57 PM~14274998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRAND NAT LOOKS BADASS NICE COLOR


----------



## dade county

heres anuth







a donk frum me :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 24 2009, 08:12 PM~14574571
> *heres anuth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a donk frum me  :biggrin:
> *


That sh!t's bad as hell!! I'm waitin' on some parts for my '73 as we type!! Can we get more pictures?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 24 2009, 09:30 PM~14574703
> *That sh!t's bad as hell!! I'm waitin' on some parts for my '73 as we type!! Can we get more pictures?
> *


lol thanks homie im at my sis hous and gangsta is home wut parts do you need


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 24 2009, 03:30 PM~14574703
> *That sh!t's bad as hell!! I'm waitin' on some parts for my '73 as we type!! Can we get more pictures?
> *


x-2


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 24 2009, 08:32 PM~14574722
> *lol thanks homie im at my sis hous and gangsta is home wut parts do you need
> *


I ordered a new grille & a set of bumpers for it.


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 24 2009, 09:12 PM~14574571
> *heres anuth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a donk frum me  :biggrin:
> *



SICK WORK HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 25 2009, 03:12 AM~14574571
> *heres anuth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a donk frum me  :biggrin:
> *


SICK....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST+Jul 25 2009, 01:53 PM~14578813-->
> 
> 
> 
> SICK WORK HOMIE ! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Jul 25 2009, 06:25 PM~14580174
> *SICK....
> *



thanks homiez :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 23 2009, 04:50 PM~14274944
> *heres my recent donk build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude is your intake backwards??


----------



## thomy205

some of mine nothin major though.........


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2009, 04:34 AM~14679912
> *some of mine nothin major though.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice Builds. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24




----------



## darkside customs

YOU GOT ENOUGH RIM THERE HOMIE??


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 2 2009, 04:21 PM~13467544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



O MY JESUS :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

like my brother calls em... goon cars.


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Esoteric




----------



## MAZDAT

I never seen wheels that big on Donk's before


----------



## lowlow94




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 05:34 PM~17571641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u wud say that ...only cuz your short ass need a ladder to get in one .........thats y you like lolos cause it isnt that hard for you to get in and we all kno you aint a man if you aint got one so to each his own pimpin 


fuk ***** come on my thread wit dis fuk shit .....oh shit i typed this oops my bad yall...........yea


to each his own pimpin


----------



## P78dayz

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 24 2009, 06:12 PM~14574571
> *heres anuth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a donk frum me  :biggrin:
> *


how much u want for this 73 ? let me know . I stay down here in miami so i'll pick it up

pm me


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 22 2010, 03:42 PM~17572010
> *u wud say that ...only cuz your short ass need a ladder to get in one .........thats y you like lolos cause it isnt that hard for you to get in and we all kno you aint a man if you aint got one so to each his own pimpin
> fuk ***** come on my thread wit dis fuk shit .....oh shit i typed this oops my bad yall...........yea
> to each his own pimpin
> *


ACTUALLY BRO IM 6 FOOT 3, AND DONKS ARE FUCKIN RETARDED, I ONLY LIKE CARS WITH BIG RIMS ONLY IF YOU DONT HAVE TO RAISE EM. 

AND ANOTHER FLAW......STUPID ASS PEOPLE DRIVE EM


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 08:49 PM~17573807
> *ACTUALLY BRO IM 6 FOOT 3, AND DONKS ARE FUCKIN RETARDED, I ONLY LIKE CARS WITH BIG RIMS ONLY IF YOU DONT HAVE TO RAISE EM.
> 
> AND ANOTHER FLAW......STUPID ASS PEOPLE DRIVE EM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stupid ass people whit MONEY :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 22 2010, 08:59 PM~17573876
> *stupid ass people whit MONEY :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


 owned.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 22 2010, 08:59 PM~17573876
> *stupid ass people whit MONEY :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


NOT NESSISARILY


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

coo









stupid









really stupid










:wow: 



:ugh: 



:barf: :barf:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 22 2010, 08:33 PM~17574204
> *coo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> :ugh:
> :barf:  :barf:
> *


THIS SHIT IS FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 23 2009, 03:50 PM~14274944
> *heres my recent donk build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 22 2010, 09:33 PM~17574204
> *stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS COOL


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 22 2010, 09:33 PM~17574204
> *
> really stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> :ugh:
> :barf:  :barf:
> *


WTF?!?!?! If you do this to that car, you are officially retarded and I will gladly pick you up in a short bus to take you to bag groceries


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2010, 10:16 PM~17574558
> *WTF?!?!?! If you do this to that car, you are officially retarded and I will gladly pick you up in a short bus to take you to bag groceries
> *


THE ORIGINAL


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 10:19 PM~17574579
> *THE ORIGINAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea, Ive seen the vid of that big piece of shit on youtube...


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2010, 10:21 PM~17574593
> *Yea, Ive seen the vid of that big piece of shit on youtube...
> *


ITS A CLEAN ASS CAR BUT WHY SPEND THE TIME AND MONEY ON STUPID LIFT KITS AND SHIT. THERES A BIGGER DONK THAN DONKEY KONG THOUGH


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 10:24 PM~17574624
> *ITS A CLEAN ASS CAR BUT WHY SPEND THE TIME AND MONEY ON STUPID LIFT KITS AND SHIT. THERES A BIGGER DONK THAN DONKEY KONG THOUGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen that shit too.... FAIL


----------



## bigdogg323

FIRST OF ALL RVERYBODY HAS THUR TASTE IN CARS THEM MIAMI FOOLS LIKE THEM BIG RIMS JUST LIKE US CALI FOOLS LIKE THEM LOWLOWS AND SUM MIAMI FOOLS LIKE LOWLOWS JUST LIKE SUM OF US CALI FOOLS LIKE BIG RIMS ALSO SO DONT COME IN HERE AND TRASHIN FOOLS FOR THUR BUILDS IF THEY LIKE THAT ITS KOOL .BUT IF U DONT LIKE IT THEN DONT POST UP AND DONT SAY SHT THIS IS Y SHIT STARTS BETWEEN FOOLS IF U DONT LIKE WAT THEY SEE FINE AND IF U DONT LIKE IT GET OUT AND DONT SAY SHIT BUT BY TRASHING THIS THREAD AINT GONNA SOLVE NOTHING UR JUST GONNA LOOK STUPID AND CHILDISH JUST MY 2


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2010, 10:28 PM~17574645
> *Seen that shit too.... FAIL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 23 2010, 01:41 AM~17574719
> *FIRST OF ALL RVERYBODY HAS THUR TASTE IN CARS THEM MIAMI FOOLS LIKE THEM BIG RIMS JUST LIKE US CALI FOOLS LIKE THEM LOWLOWS AND SUM MIAMI FOOLS LIKE LOWLOWS JUST LIKE SUM OF US CALI FOOLS LIKE BIG RIMS ALSO SO DONT COME IN HERE AND TRASHIN FOOLS FOR THUR BUILDS IF THEY LIKE THAT ITS KOOL .BUT IF U DONT LIKE IT THEN DONT POST UP AND DONT SAY SHT THIS IS Y SHIT STARTS BETWEEN FOOLS IF U DONT LIKE WAT THEY SEE FINE AND IF U DONT LIKE IT GET OUT AND DONT SAY SHIT BUT BY TRASHING THIS THREAD AINT GONNA SOLVE NOTHING UR JUST GONNA LOOK STUPID AND CHILDISH JUST MY 2
> *


wel said homie


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 23 2010, 07:24 PM~17579359
> *wel said homie
> *


x2. i mean at the end of the day theyre just models. even if they were real rides its the owners decision to do wutever he/she wants to do with it


----------



## 623onistone




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@May 28 2010, 01:19 AM~17628924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is for models not real cars but pics like this one is always welcomed :biggrin:


----------



## RO_GILBERTO

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 23 2009, 02:50 PM~14274944
> *heres my recent donk build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 87regal305

NO ONE KNO WAT IS A DONK....


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 28 2010, 09:32 AM~17631321
> *NO ONE KNO WAT IS A DONK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love em


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 28 2010, 10:32 AM~17631321
> *NO ONE KNO WAT IS A DONK....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOW THATS DADE COUNTY STYLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 28 2010, 09:32 AM~17631321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: That regal looks dang gone good!!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 28 2010, 10:53 AM~17632392
> *NOW THATS  DADE COUNTY STYLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO YOU KNO IT IS DADE COUNTY STYLE I JUST DONT DO GOOD MODEL BUT I DO GOOD LOOKING CARS TO!


----------



## 87regal305

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 28 2010, 11:11 AM~17632522
> *:wow: That regal looks dang gone good!!!!!!
> 
> *


THANKS.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wtf.. i was thinkin o buyin rims like the ones on the orange regal... BUT ig ill go with my og plan.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@May 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17628924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEE I LIKE CARS WITHOUT A LIFT KITS ON EM LIKE THIS GLASSHOUSE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 28 2010, 08:40 PM~17636676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

Couple a homeboys rides.


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## dade county

Ttt wuts guuuuuuuuud ******


----------



## quentonsimmons90

This how your charger post to stand stock shit stank


----------



## Juan'Calavera'




----------



## lowrod

'72 hurst/olds 442 sittin on hoppin hydros monsta24s


----------



## customcoupe68

nice cutty


----------



## MIA305

Out of Towners always calling any cars with big wheels Dunks. Seeing that you're also from Dade County, let's give these folks a rundown on what a Dunk, not Donk, really is. A DUNK is 1970-1976 Chevy Caprices/Impalas(convertibles included, but we call them Verts). Any cars not fitting the description is not a Dunk, but a regular car whether it's a Cutlass, Regal or whatever. So there you have it out of towners. Stop confusing yourselves. Oh yeah, we never liked sitting too high like them MFs who sit 6ft on up, that's an up North Florida trend some ob's brought down. Our dunks squat with the ass dropping. Peace


----------



## customcoupe68

71-76** :facepalm:


----------



## reyrey1967

DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,.....D..O..N..K, if it has big wheels on a classic car & looks stupid with some dumb fuck advertising its a DONK.....,


----------



## Lownslow302

reyrey1967 said:


> DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,.....D..O..N..K, if it has big wheels on a classic car & looks stupid with some dumb fuck advertising its a DONK.....,


this coming from the dumbasses that thought making a texas theme car first time around would win LOTY


----------



## dade county

reyrey1967 said:


> DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,DONK,.....D..O..N..K, if it has big wheels on a classic car & looks stupid with some dumb fuck advertising its a DONK.....,


 wow ,narrow minded and cant read ,oppenionated I see


----------

